# Squonking flavour?



## KZOR (24/10/16)

Has anyone built clone setups where the only thing that differs is squonking vs dripping?

I tend to get the impression that somehow the flavour from a squonker is different to that of the same juice in the same build atty. By different I mean not as good.

Almost like the taste of Coke in a can vs the bottle. I know that when I was a smoker I preferred Camels in a softpack way more than Camels in a box.

Is this my imagination or anyone else experiencing the same phenomenon?


----------



## incredible_hullk (24/10/16)

@KZOR..tend to agree with you on this one. I find that the sqounkers (the mech ones atleast) are somehow not designed for all flavour profiles. Only tobacco and menthol works with me even on 0.4 ohm build. Its an odd phenomenon that would love a scientific answer for.

Tried a strawberry cheesecake juice on 2 mech mods, one being std and the other a sqounker both had a petri v2 at 0.4 ohm and the juice wasnt nice at all on the sqounker but on the std mech (both single cell) tasted like it should.


----------



## zadiac (24/10/16)

I disagree. I've done experiments. As long as it's the same dripper, but dripping instead of squonking. The flavor is the same. A squonker is the same as a dripper but from the bottom and not from the top. I cannot see a difference in flavor, nor have I experienced it. The squonking is just more convenient.
Just don't compare two different atties, even if the build is the same. The build and the atties have to be exactly the same. I've done that. No difference.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## kevkev (24/10/16)

You are doing it wrong then. Most probably over squonking and juice does not drain properly. If this happens you end up with coils soaked in juice and boiling, which makes it taste kak.

You should watch the coils/wick when squonking to get used to how much/when to squonk.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## DoubleD (24/10/16)

To sqounk, is only a method you use to get the juice to the coils, it has nothing to do with flavour. In other words, if you were to use the same RDAs (one BF and the other standard) with the exact same coil, you'll find no difference in flavor. The only difference between sqounking and dripping is that sqounking is by far, more convenient than dripping when on the move.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (24/10/16)

kevkev said:


> You are doing it wrong then. Most probably over squonking and juice does not drain properly. If this happens you end up with coils soaked in juice and boiling, which makes it taste kak.
> 
> You should watch the coils/wick when squonking to get used to how much/when to squonk.



aha...theres my problem...always thought that giving more was better..thanks @kevkev

Reactions: Like 1


----------

